# Police Clearance Certificate/Certificate of Good Conduct



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey,

I've just left my job and shall be joining a new one within a few days. I wanted to know whether I would be required to obtain a Police Clearance Certificate (Certificate of Good Conduct)? I've already cancelled my previous visa and my new work visa should be done within a few days. so, no one has asked me for this but I just wanted to know whether it is some sort of legal requirement and what is it used for?

Any help would be appreciated!

Regards,
Uberkoen.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

No you don't require one for changing jobs within the UAE. Your new employer will run a security check as part of the recruitment process.


----------

